# Trade mark agent jobs



## Rach8 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am a newly qualified UK & European trade mark attorney who is looking to relocate to Singapore.

A lot of law firms want to know my salary expectations. Does anyone know what sort of salary a trade mark agent can expect? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Rach


----------

